# Reptiles n critters.com



## grimz (Nov 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if reptiles n critters.com is a good website to buy from cause i have never heard any thing about them.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Nov 25, 2011)

From Fauna BOI
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112168
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174520

To add,these guys have A LOT of wrong information. They are just starting to correct, they had a red tegu labeled as a Colombian and another tegu labeled as some sort of monitor.


----------

